#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Δοκός-πρόβολος 3,40μ. από σκυρόδεμα

## civiliman

Σε νέο κτήριο από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα χρειάζεται να στηριξω πλάκα ορθογωνική διαστάσεων 5,5x3,4.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στη μια από τις 4 γωνίες δεν μπορω να τοποθετήσω υποστύλωμα λογω αρχιτεκτονικων περιορισμών και πουθενά αλλού πέρα των 3 γωνιών του ορθογωνίου.
Σκέφτομαι να τοποθετήσω δοκό πρόβολο (30x80) στην μια πλευρα μηκους 3,4μ. Αυτος θα στηρίζεται σε τοιχιο μορφής Γ και διαστάσεων 2,4x0,3x0,3x1,3.
Την αλλη πλευρά των 5,5 μ να την αφήσω ως ελεύθερο ακρο και η πλάκα να οπλιστεί ως 3έρειστη.
Να αναφέρω επίσης ότι η πλάκα έχει πισω της συνέχει σε άλλη πλάκα.
Οι αλλες υο πλευρες έχουν κανονικά δοκούς σε υποστυλώματα
Θα ηθελα τη γνώμη σας για το μήκος του προβόλου και αν θα ήταν πιο ενδεδειγμένο να χρησιμοποιήσω μεταλλική δοκό ως πρόβολο την οποία και να πακτώσω στο τοιχιο.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ανεβάζεις μια εικόνα αντί για τις περιγραφές του πώς έχει η κατάστασης;

Τι σε οδηγεί να αναρωτιέσαι αν είναι καλύτερα να τοποθετήσεις χαλύβδινη δοκό ως πρόβολο σε κτήριο από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα;

----------


## civiliman

Η δοκος-Πρόβολος με κόκκινο ολες οι δοκοί εχουν πλάτος 30εκ καθώς κ τα υποστυλωματα

----------


## Pappos

Δεν θα βγάλεις πρόβολο 3.4m
Δεν ξέρω να βγαίνει ο έλεγχος λειτουργικότητας...

Θα κάνεις το παρακάτω. 

Κρυφοδοκό πλάτους 1.0m. Μέσα εκεί σίδερα ίσια Φ10/10 άνω και κάτω
Τα σίδερα της πλάκας από αριστερά θα τα τραβήξεις μέσα όπως στο σχέδιο
Τα σίδερα της πλάκα αριστερά κάθετα κατά Υ-Υ θα τα τραβήξεις και αυτά μέχρι την μέση της πλάκας της ενισχυμένης ζωνης.

Ο πρόβολος που βγαίνει από την ΕΖ είναι περίπου 2.4m, σημαίνει πλάκα 20cm κάνε 22 όλη την πλάκα (έχεις πολύ οπλισμό, από κάπου πρέπει να περάσει)

Αν είχα παραπάνω χρόνο θα σου έκανα καλύτερο ξυλότυπο

----------


## Xάρης

Θα προτιμούσα δοκό από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.
Προσοχή στην αγκύρωση των διαμήκων ράβδων και έλεγχο των βελών κάμψης της δοκού.
Θα δοκίμαζα να προσθέσω μια δοκό στην ελεύθερη παρειά της πλάκας ώστε να γίνει τετραέρειστη.

Προσοχή: Οι ενισχυμένες ζώνες των πλακών δεν αποτελούν στηρίξεις.

Υ.Γ.: Στην εικόνα που παραθέτεις παραπάνω δεν φαίνεται όλη η πλάκα του ορόφου. Έχει τη σημασία του.

----------


## CFAK

Και εγώ συμφωνώ με τον πρόβολο από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα.
Επιπλέον μπορείς να τον σχεδιάσεις με μεταβλητή διατομή (μπορεί να συμφωνεί και ο αρχιτέκτονας) με 80 πόντους στη ρίζα του προβόλου και 40 πόντους στο ελεύθερο άκρο.
Έτσι θα μειώσεις τα νεκρά φορτία χωρίς να χάσεις πολύ από τη δυσκαμψία.

----------


## Xάρης

Συμφωνώ, αν επιλέξεις να έχεις δοκό μεταβλητής διατομής (80/30 -> 40/30) θα γλιτώσεις 5,1kN.
Είναι μάλιστα ευπρόσδεκτη αισθητικά (υποκειμενικό) λύση εφόσον δεν γίνει η πλάκα τετραέρειστη.
Το μόνο μείον είναι ότι οι συνδετήρες θα έχουν κι αυτοί μεταβλητό ύψος.

Αισθητικά μ' αρέσει να έχει και δοκό στο ελεύθερο άκρο οπότε δημιουργείται τετραέρειστη πλάκα και μία ανάποδη σκάφη.

----------


## CFAK

Αισθητικά μου αρέσει και εμένα η λύση της δοκού παρυφής στο ελέυθερο άκρο της πλάκας.

Περιμένω την τοποθέτησή σου για τις πολιτικές εξελίξεις με έμφαση στο επάγγελμα του μηχανικού (το υποσχέθηκες σε άλλη ανάρτηση). Νομίζω θα έχουμε πολλά να παρατηρήσουμε.

----------


## Xάρης

:Γέλιο:  Θύμισέ μου το θέμα.

----------


## civiliman

Δυστυχώς λόγω αρχιτεκτονικών περιορισμών δε μπορώ να βάλω μεταβλητη διατομή, αλλα ήταν πολύ καλη σκεψη.

Σχετικα με την δοκό στην ελεύθερη παρεια δεν την έβαλα θεωρώντας ότι προσθέτει ένα συγκεντρωμένο φορτίο στο άκρο του προβόλου. Με τη λύση της τριέρειστης ίσως κατανέμονται τα φορτια με το λίγοτερο επιβαρυντικό τρόπο για τον πρόβολο.

----------


## panmyr

Συνάδελφοι σας παραθέτω τις παρακάτω κατόψεις ισογείου και ορόφου, όπου βάσει των αρχιτεκτονικών απαιτείται στους προβόλους να υπάρχει δοκός και στην ελεύθερη παρειά, ώστε να κάνει δόντι στην όψη. 
Σε ότι αφορά το ισόγειο, είναι η δοκός Δ7.1 με διαστάσεις 25χ80 ενώ για τον όροφο είναι οι δοκοί Δ.6.1 - Δ.6.2. και Δ.3.1 διαστάσεων 25χ60. ΝΑ σημειώσω ότι στο ισόγειο έχω ενισχύσει τις Δ.3.1 και Δ.3.2 ώστε να μην έχουν θέμα σε στέψη.
Οι πρόβολοι είναι ανοίγματος μέχρι δύο μέτρα. Πιστεύετε ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια θέμα με την μοντελοποίηση, ή κάποιο ζήτημα που δεν θα έπρεπε να μπουν αυτές οι δοκοί, μήπως καταπονούν επιπλέον τα φουρούσια;;; Θα πρέπει να κάνω κάποιον επιπλέον έλεγχο στις δοκούς αυτούς ή μήπως δρουν ανακουφιστικά στην καμπτική συμπεριφορά του προβόλου;

----------

